# another hopper!



## Hardrock (Jul 31, 2009)

hanging out on my car.  canon xt 100mm f4 1/500 iso 100


----------



## manaheim (Jul 31, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!

Bug macro! 

I swear there needs to be a law about posting warnings on these!


----------



## tomhooper (Jul 31, 2009)

Great shot considering the circumstances.  I hope the car was stopped or that you weren't driving.:mrgreen:


----------

